# Visualisierung für Beckhoff CX9000 gesucht



## klaus1 (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Visualisierungsmöglichkeit für die CX9000.
Ich habe gehört, dass es bei der CX9000 Erweiterungen gibt für DVI + USB Ausgang, um ein herkömmliches Touchpad anzuschließen per DVI und USB.
Meine Frage: Wie weit darf dann aufgrund des USB Anschlusses das Touchpanel entfernt sein? 
Läuft dann die Visualisierung auf TwinCat direkt am WinCE Rechner der CX9000? 

Alternativen wären Touchpanel per Ethernet Anschluss von Beckhoff. Diese sind leider sehr teuer:
   Das CP 6608 (5,7 Zoll) kostet mit Touch 842,00 + 75,00 (PLC-Run Time --TwinCat-- ) Euro.
  Das CP 6609 (6,5 Zoll) kostet mit Touch 1120,00 + 75,00 (PLC-Run Time --TwinCat--) Euro.
  Das CP 6601 (12  Zoll) kostet mit Touch 1371,00 + 75,00 (PLC-Run Time --TwinCat--) Euro.

Hat jemand eine andere Idee oder Erfahrungen?
Danke,
Klaus
PS: geht um ein Einfamilienhaus - Automatisierung.


----------



## Gerri (4 November 2009)

Es gibt Verlängerungen für die Beckhoff Touchmonitre oder du besorgst dir herkömmliche Verstärker.

Die Visualisierung lauft auf dem embedded PC genauso als würdest du eine Simulation auf deinem Programmiergerät starten.

Für die automatische Vollbilddarstellung brauchst du jedoch das Supplement (300Euro von Beckhoff)

Industrie Touch Monitore gibt es von vielen Herstellern.


----------



## pvbrowser (4 November 2009)

Da Beckhoff Modbus anbietet,
kannst Du unseren http://pvbrowser.org als Visualisierung verwenden.

Es besteht sowohl die Möglichkeit über die Serielle Schnittstelle als auch über Ethernet zu gehen.
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_plc_modbus_rtu.htm
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_modbus_tcp_server.htm

Bei pvbrowser bekommst Du dann auch direkt die Möglichkeit von beliebig vielen PC's aus auf die Visualisierung zuzugreifen. Ein PC ist dann der Server, der die Visualisierung implementiert und über Modbus mit Beckhoff verbunden ist.


----------



## McNugget (4 November 2009)

@pvbrowser: Hmm sieht interessant aus, die Software. Die müsste ja dementsprechend auch für Wago 750-841 geeignet sein. Wo gibt es eine Doku, wie man den per Modbus-TCP anbindet?

Ist pvbrowser Dein persönliches Projekt???

Es scheint da noch sehr wenige mitentwickler zu geben. Könnte etwas analoges zu OSCAT werden, dem ja auch viele frei mitarbeiten?

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## pvbrowser (4 November 2009)

> Die müsste ja dementsprechend auch für Wago 750-841 geeignet sein.
Ja klar, denn Modbus geht da auch.
Das ist quasi die Lingua Franka der Feldbusse.
In pvbrowser gehen diese Protokolle.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=4&topic=4&subtopic=2

> Wo gibt es eine Doku, wie man den per Modbus-TCP anbindet?
Doku:
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_index.html
Beispiele z.B. Modbus in:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
Verzeichnis pvbaddon/daemons/modbus
Da ist ein Modbus Daemon, den man über eine INI Datei parametriert.
Dieser Daemon legt die gelesenen Werte in einem Shared Memory ab, woraus sich die Visualisierung bedienen kann. Außerdem wartet der Daemon auf einer Mailbox auf Sende-Befehle.

> Ist pvbrowser Dein persönliches Projekt???
Ich habe das Projekt gestartet.
Es machen inzwischen aber mehr Leute mit.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=8&topic=8&subtopic=4

> Könnte etwas analoges zu OSCAT werden, dem ja auch viele frei mitarbeiten?
Leute, die etwas beitragen werden immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## pvbrowser (4 November 2009)

Hier findet man übrigens das Diskussionsforum zu pvbrowser.
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/pvbrowser/


----------



## klaus1 (4 November 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz welche Hardware ich dafür benötige.
Ich versuche möglichst günstig an die Sachen zu kommen.
Eventuell aus ebay ein Touchpad mit USB Verstärker und DVI. (Muss ich DVI auch verstärken ab 10m?).
Jetzt bräuchte ich für die CX9000 einen DVI und USB Anschluss, soll ja sehr teuer sein.
Wie kommuniziert der pvbrowser mit dem Touchpanel?
Danke,


----------



## pvbrowser (5 November 2009)

Oh, ich sehe, dass das CX9000 mit Windows CE arbeitet.

pvbrowser läuft momentan auf Linux, Windows und OS-X.
Windows CE wäre prinzipiell möglich, da es Qt auch für Windows CE gibt, das ist aber noch nie probiert worden.

Warum nimmst Du nicht ein Panel mit ganz normalen Windows oder einfach ein Netbook ?


----------



## Gerri (5 November 2009)

nimm doch die Beckhoff HMI mit DVI. das kommt grob auf 850 Euro + Supplement zur Volbilddarstellung - 300 Euro und einen 15 Zoll Industrie Touch Monitor - 700 Euro.

oder seriell über profibus/Modbus /Ethernet mit 6" touch panels von micro innovation (ca 650 Euro excl. visu sw)


----------



## klaus1 (5 November 2009)

also bei den Preisen ist die Frage welche Visualisierung sinnvoll ist.
Ein eigenständiges Touchpanel mit integriertem PC um 700€ wohl die sinnvollste Sache... genügt hier die Kommunikation per TCP/IP zur CX9000 ?

komm ich mit wince aus am cx9000 wenn ich die Visualisierung auch drauf laufen lassen würde und per DVI + USB auf Touchpanel gehen würde?
danke,


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (25 November 2009)

*Visualisierung*

Hallo,

Beckhoff behauptet selbst, dass sie für Visualisierungen keine gute Gesamtlösung zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbieten. Wer schon einmal eine Visualisierung mit Beckhoff und mit TwinCat HMI erstellt hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche,... und was man dafür ausgeben muss. Schwierig wirds dann erst, wenn man die Bedienung auf 2 Panelen machen möchte (OG und EG), ...

Beckhoff bietet aber die Möglichkeit, wie auch schon erwähnt, über Netzwerk mit CX... und BC über Netzwerk zu kommunizieren (hier beschränkt die Netzwerkverbindung die Länge). Es funktioniert über Modbus bzw. einem ADS Interface -> Damit kann man von einer beliebigen Applikation (Visual Basic, C++) auf einen Merkerbereich der Steuerung oder des Controllers zugreifen!

Ich verwende daher in den meisten Fällen einen Industrie-Touch-Panel PC mit Win XP Prof (10 gibts schon um ca. 1000EUR). Die Steuerung arbeitet autark und die Visualisierung greift lediglich auf die Steuerung zu.

Das ist denke ich auch die sinnvollste, die einfachste und die günstigste Lösung!

Wenn du mir genau sagst, was du haben möchtest, kann ich dir gerne helfen!


----------



## Majestic_1987 (25 November 2009)

Auf die Merkerbereiche kannst du dann auch verzichten ;-)
Und wenn man von mehreren Bedienstellen auf die Steuerung zugreifen möchte kann man eine Art "Freigabe" programmieren, sodass immer nur ein Bediengerät auf einmal die selben Variablen manipulieren kann. 

Eine Lösung in Hochsprache ist zwar sicherlich weniger komfortabel als eine à la WinCC, aber sie bietet in jedem Fall die größte Funktionalität und Individualität..bei moderaten Kosten.


----------



## klaus1 (25 November 2009)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Beckhoff behauptet selbst, dass sie für Visualisierungen keine gute Gesamtlösung zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbieten. Wer schon einmal eine Visualisierung mit Beckhoff und mit TwinCat HMI erstellt hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche,... und was man dafür ausgeben muss. Schwierig wirds dann erst, wenn man die Bedienung auf 2 Panelen machen möchte (OG und EG), ...
> 
> ...



Hi! Danke für die Hilfe.
Würde für ein Privat Haus die CX9000 verwenden, und zusätzlich eben dann einen Touchpanel PC für die Visualisierung mittels ADS.
Was meinst du mit 10 gibts um ca. 1000€ ? Ich denke ja doch einen oder? ;-)
Welche CX9000 würdest du mir empfehlen, oder direkt schon die SPS Funktionalität am externen PC?
mfg


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich meinte natürlich 10"...

Ich setze hauptsächlich CX9000... ein, der ist für ein EFH völlig ausreichend! Vorzugsweise K-Bus mit Runtime CX9000-1001 (400 EUR).

Ich würde die Runtime nicht am PC laufen lassen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass das Licht nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn das Windows nicht läuft...

Machst du das alles selber? Habe nämlich eine interessante Komplettlösung!

LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2009)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> Ich setze hauptsächlich CX9000... ein, der ist für ein EFH völlig ausreichend! Vorzugsweise K-Bus mit Runtime CX9000-1001 (400 EUR).
> 
> Ich würde die Runtime nicht am PC laufen lassen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass das Licht nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn das Windows nicht läuft...



Ich dachte auf den CX läuft auch Windows, oder änderst du an der Konfiguration etwas?


----------



## Majestic_1987 (27 November 2009)

Windows CE. Das wird von vielen als stabiler als WinXP angesehen. Ich denke, ein WinXP ist genau so stabil, wenn man damit ordentlich umgeht...wobei mein TwinCat unter WinServer 2003 läuft ;-)


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (27 November 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Windows CE. Das wird von vielen als stabiler als WinXP angesehen. Ich denke, ein WinXP ist genau so stabil, wenn man damit ordentlich umgeht...wobei mein TwinCat unter WinServer 2003 läuft ;-)



Ja, und ich meinte auch, Visu und Steuerung zu trennen!


----------



## Majestic_1987 (28 November 2009)

Was vor allem dann sinnvoll ist, wenn man seine Visu selber schreibt.


----------



## cas (28 November 2009)

Hallo,
auch wenn es etwas eigenützlich ist, hab ich eine VISU Programmiert, die im Moment speziell mit BECKHOFF kummuniziert.

Die Bedienung ist wirklich sehr einfach gemacht.
Einfach mal anschauen, Videios sind auch dort.

http://web569.xps10.microserver.de/forum_visu/index.php

MfG CAS


----------



## Rudi (28 November 2009)

Gibts die Nutzungsbedingungen der Webseite auch auf Deutsch ?


----------



## cas (28 November 2009)

OK, hab den Text durch Abacho maschnell übersetzen lassen, danke für den Hinweis nochmals...

MfG CAS


----------



## klaus1 (14 Januar 2010)

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich einen Touchpanel PC in die Ziegelwand einbauen kann? 
Gibts hierfür Gehäuse?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Majestic_1987 (14 Januar 2010)

Also die einfachste Variante besteht sicherlich in einem Beckhoff CP68xx Economy-Control-Panel.

Die gibt es von 5,7 - 19 Zoll und Beckhoff bietet dafür ebenfalls passende Einbaurahmen an.

Wie das bei einer verklinkerten Wand (wenn du was meinst) aussieht müsstest du anhand der Maßzeichnungen prüfen.

Das Panel gibt es für DVI/USB ab 400€ bzw. als Panel-PC mit Intel xScale und WinCE oder XP embedded ab 650€.

Die Einbaurahmen gibt es, je nach Größe, ab etwa 90€.

Alle Preise verstehen sich natürlich zzgl. MwSt.

Die alternative wäre irgendein Panel und ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (15 Januar 2010)

Korrektur! Die Panels,welche ich meinte heißen
cp66xx (mit intel xscale)
cp69xx (DVI/USB)


----------



## klaus1 (15 Januar 2010)

ich bin eher auf intel atom lüfterlos aus. da ich nicht nur die Steuerung bedienen möchte, sondern auch TV gucken usw. drauf.
Und dafür sind die Panels von Beckhoff einfach nicht ausgelegt...


----------



## Majestic_1987 (16 Januar 2010)

Also, ich meine Beckhoff hat auch Panel-PC's mit Atom im Programm. Die kosten aber richtig Geld, vor allem in TV-tauglicher Größe.

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Atom aber ein Wort der Warnung: Fernsehen kannst du damit nahezu vergessen! Video-Decoding macht diesen Prozessor fertig. Wie das beim 2-Kern-Atom aussieht kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, jedoch zeigen sich die Atoms in jedem Benchmark allen anderen Prozessoren unterlegen.

Da würde ich dann eher zu nem C2D oder vergleichbar greifen.

Was Panel-PC's betrifft: Wenn du dort was mit großer Diagonale willst, was ordentlich Leistung hast, wirst du viel Geld investieren müssen. Da wäre es eine Überlegung wert, ein Panel mit DVI/USB zu kaufen, welches man in die Wand einbauen kann, und es an einem PC mit ITX-Board oder was anderem, sehr kleinen, zu betreiben.

Intel-ITX-Boards mit nem Atom bekommst du schon für unter 100€, ich habe einen solchen hier als Dateiserver und PLC laufen, inklusive Gehäuse, Netzteil und RAM bist du dann bei irgendetwas um die 150€ für den Rechner. Es gibt, meine ich, sogar Hutschienen-Montierbare ITX-Gehäuse.
Dann könntest du auf jeden Fall auf ein größeres Angebot an Touchscreens zurückgreifen, z.B. die genannten DVI/USB-Panels, welche den Vorteil haben, dass es dafür eben Einbaurahmen vom Hersteller gibt.
Viele Hersteller bieten nämlich genau diese, für Gebäudeautomation sehr wichtige, Zusatzausstattung nicht an.

Auf Ebay werden ebenfalls 10-19 Zoll Panel-PC's mit Intel Atom angeboten, ich habe dort jedoch noch nichts zum Thema Einbaurahmen gelesen. Vielleicht dort einfach mal schauen. Die liegen dann bei 750-1000€. 

Die meisten Touchpanels sind eben WinCE-basiert und für die HMI gedacht.


----------



## Flo (16 Januar 2010)

servus,
meine Erfahrung zu den CX90.. Steuerungen mit integrierter Target Visu:
wir haben vor kurzem die Visu von Beckhoff auf einem CX9010 in einer Anlage (keine Hausautomation) eingesetzt.
Ich persönlich finde die Visu und die Erstelloberfläche nicht schlecht. Für kleinere bis mittelgroße Anlagen vollkommen ausreichend, und das Datenhandling Steuerung<--> HMI ist sehr, sehr einfach.
Allerdings hatten wir imense Probleme mit dem CX9010 (diese Kleinsteuerungen haben nicht genug Prozessorleistung, die ARM Plattformen kommen bei Gleitpunktberechnungen mächtig ins schwitzen. Und wenn die Prozessleistung dann mal bei 80-90% liegt, dann spielt dir die komplette Anlage verrückt, die Kommunikation der Bussysteme wird unterbrochen), so das wir dann letztendlich auf CX1010 (mit X86 Plattform) gewechselt haben (, was dann schlagartig alle Probleme beseitigt hat). Da ich allerdings absolut keine Erfahrung/Ahnung von Hausautomation habe kann ich auch nicht beurteilen wie groß die Anforderungen in dieser Branche sind (wollte nur mal meine Erfahrung mit diesem System kunt tun)

mfg,
Flo


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (16 Januar 2010)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Atom aber ein Wort der Warnung: Fernsehen kannst du damit nahezu vergessen! Video-Decoding macht diesen Prozessor fertig. Wie das beim 2-Kern-Atom aussieht kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, jedoch zeigen sich die Atoms in jedem Benchmark allen anderen Prozessoren unterlegen.



Dann würd ich mir mal den Acer Revo oder den Zotac MAG Mini ansehen. Die Grafik wird dort vom nvidia ION übernommen. Damit kann man 8GB grösse HD-Dateien streamen mit vielleicht 20% Prozessorlast (Dual Core Atom). Die Atoms sind als Stromsparprozessoren konzipiert. Wenn die Benchmarks genauso gut wären wie von den Stromfressern brauchte man die nicht.


----------



## master (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo Klaus1, 
schau dir vielleicht auch noch die Web Visu von Atvise an. Habe sie auf der SPS IPC Drives entdeckt und finde sie sehr gelungen.

Gruß
Master


----------



## cas (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich misch mich mal ein...

Diese o.g. Visu, kann die direkt auf Beckhoff zugreifen, eventuell auch auf Wago ohne OPC oder so?
Was ist denn da die Preislage so?

MfG CAS


----------

